

Horror special effects artist arrested because of outdated Canadian law - Khao
http://www.supportremy.com/en/index.html

======
Khao
Disclaimer : I am in no way related to Remy and I am not doing this to get
people to donate.

I think many people can find this event interesting especially since we talk a
lot about freedom of expression and internet privacy here, that someone was
arrested for producing horror movies online is a story worth telling.

